# Halo 2 vista xlive.dll not found



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

whenever i start halo 2 it comes up with xlive.dll not found may need re-install can i repair or download xlive.dll or do i have to re-install?


----------



## Wolf Tekh d00d (Dec 16, 2009)

My uncle just gave me (or let me borrow, idk until later) his copy of Halo 2: Vista, and, with most of the games that i have (that _are_hackable),
usually i'll either install that one copy on all the machines i have, or install the game on 1 pc, then copy the installed game to the others on my network.

There are some problems that you would usually run into after doing this, like:

1. (most obvious) the game generally won't work because of missing files;

2. the game locks up, freezes, or does something equally cryptic, such as, the game crashes, and leaves a ransom note saying " if you want your game to run again, wire me $1,000,000 and i'll give you the files back, and tell you how to get it to run again." lol.:laugh:

Then again, some files that are needed to run the game, are hidden in a secret place on your hard disk that you won't be able to find in a million years (or less if you know where to look).

For halo 2, i tried copying it to my desktop from my laptop, then ran the freshly copied game from the desktop, which yielded the same result that you got, my friend: "This application failed to start because 'xlive.dll' was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem".

Before i came over here to post this, i went to ' http://www.dll-files.com ' and lo and behold, i found the missing file, and by the time you read this, i already have the file and are successfully running halo 2 again.:grin:

So, if you have a problem with an application\game that gives you that "this program will not run because 'filename.dll' " [email protected], head on over to Dll-Files.com, where they have the file you need, comepletely free to download.:wave:


----------



## chanceguy123 (Feb 24, 2011)

One thing. Same thing here but: THE MEMBERSHIP COSTS AND IT IS NOT EASY TO MANUALLY INSTALL IT!


----------

